

MIT Researchers Develop Computer-Generated TCP That is Twice as Fast - newman314
http://web.mit.edu/remy

======
diroussel
Looks very interesting.

So we if we imagine this gains traction, could a mobile device use a different
transport protocol for different network situations? Such as a phone going
from 3G to 4G to wifi?

I guess the problem is the other end would have to adapt too?

Also if you are going to add new protocols, then would be not be better to add
more message oriented protocols, rather than stream oriented? As many
applications (twitter, payment instruction, email send) are message oriented.

------
octo_t
Bit of a misleading headline:

>> For example, with eight senders sharing a 15 Mbps link, a >> Remy-generated
algorithm achieved more than twice the >> median throughput, with less than
half the queueing delay, >> of Compound TCP and TCP NewReno. It achieved 70%
more >> throughput than TCP Cubic and more than a threefold reduction >> in
queueing delay.

~~~
igravious
People have tried to start this discussion already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6087828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6087828)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6079079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6079079)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072298)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072086)

------
cycnusx
Cool.

